

Prostitute pleads guilty in Google executive's heroin death - hownottowrite
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/05/19/us-usa-california-homicide-idUSKBN0O42KV20150519

======
new_hackers
Boo hoo, shows how even successful people can fall prey to their vices

